# Yet another reason why humans should only have a human food diet.



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

http://www.azcentral.com/offbeat/articles/...woman26-ON.html


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

now i've done some crazy stuff to get buttercup to eat....but i draw the line at eating HER food LOL


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> now i've done some crazy stuff to get buttercup to eat....but i draw the line at eating HER food LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know I couldn't help but giggle sure I feel bad for the lady but I wouldn't do that. But I have pretended to eat Bella's food before but never put it in my mouth.







But now sometimes it seems like she pigs out too much.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Wow, can't say that I'd ever even consider eating Josie's food. Pretty sure she'd starve before I'd eat dog food. 

Josie says: My mommy's a food snob? I never knew! I would eat her food if she was refusing to eat!
Mommy says: Way to take one for the team, Josie.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I hate that they got sick from the dogfood. But it's still funny.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

lol. 
I think I would only eat Ollie's food if we were hit by nuclear bombs and all other food sources are wiped out. Just think how nice and shiny my teeth would be after a few servings of kibble!!








Seriously, I hope they are ok...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> now i've done some crazy stuff to get buttercup to eat....but i draw the line at eating HER food LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I hope they are ok too, but sheesh! I've never heard of anyone actually eating it







-just pretending to-I've done that.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL...I spent an hour cooking for my Mia on Sat. Good stuff:









Chicken
Brown rice
Carrots
Broccoli
Califlower
Yellow peppers
Yellow Squash
Sweet snap peas
Veggie stock
A little seasoning

Looked great...smelled great.....the last ingredient was some Solid Gold flax seed oil sprinkled on top.









When I turned my back for 5 minutes my husband decided to try Mia's food since he said it smelled so good.







I didn't have the heart to tell him I added the flax seed oil. I sure hope the dog flax seed has the same concentration and ingredients as the human one.









At least he said that the dog was eating better than him! I hope he doesn't start barking.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> LOL...I spent an hour cooking for my Mia on Sat. Good stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that's so funny







just watch he doesn't stop in the middle of the road to scratch himself









We have often pretended to eat Scooby's food when he turns his nose up, but it never works he just looks at us and I feel he is thinking " go ahead you fools cos I am not eating that sh!t"







He hates dog food but he has to eat it.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">You know, it would be interesting to see how many of us here on SM have tried the "pretend to eat the really yummy dog food" trick!







I know I've been known to do it to coax Zoe to eat her food. It kind of works. I think she thinks, "I know what you're doing, but alright I'll play along a liiitttle bit!"







</span>


----------

